# überlege mir ein Kajak SOT zuzulegen



## magut (24. Mai 2021)

Ich find mit der SuFu nicht wirklich was. Daher eine Anfrage ans Schwarmwissen.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Kajak zuzulegen, da mir das kranen/ slippen mit meinem Boot (fixer Bootsplatz an einem See) zu mühsam ist, wenn ich mal an einem anderen Gewäser fischen will. Auch sind unsere Voralpensee´n nicht gerade mit vielen Slipstellen gesegnet.
Daher ist meine Überlegung mir ein SOT zuzulegen. Auch Schlauchboot ist eine Überlegung, aber da hab ich immer Angst wegen Haken und Gummihaut.
Hab da aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung und auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit mich wo beraten zu lassen.
Daher meine Frage was und welcher "Bootsersatz" soll es werden. Belly fällt auf Grund der Strecken aus und ich will nicht im Wasser sitzen
Gewässer: Seen
Spinn und Vertikalfschen, eventuell Schleppen am Weg zur Angelstelle
Antrieb ?????? Ruder, Probeller oder diese "Flossen"
wer angelt mit so etwas und lässt mich an seinen Erfahungen/Erkenntnissen dazu teilhaben
Preis ist nicht so das Problem so um die 1 T€ wäre mir das wert (oder bekomm ich da noch nicht was was taugt)  aber daher eine gut überlegte Entscheidung
LG
Mario


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. Mai 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Auch Schlauchboot ist eine Überlegung, aber da hab ich immer Angst wegen Haken und Gummihaut.
> LG
> Mario


Hi Mario,
zu allem anderen kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber bei einem Schlauchboot musst du dir keine Gedanken wegen der Haken machen
Ich habe viele Jahre mit den verschiedesten Schlauchbooten geangelt, keins hatte Schaden durch einen Haken genommen
Ich persönlich würde ein Schlauchboot einem Kajak immer vorziehen 
Aber wie immer im Leben, es gibt sicher für alles für und wider


----------



## trawar (24. Mai 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Ich find mit der SuFu nicht wirklich was. Daher eine Anfrage ans Schwarmwissen.
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Kajak zuzulegen, da mir das kranen/ slippen mit meinem Boot (fixer Bootsplatz an einem See) zu mühsam ist, wenn ich mal an einem anderen Gewäser fischen will. Auch sind unsere Voralpensee´n nicht gerade mit vielen Slipstellen gesegnet.
> Daher ist meine Überlegung mir ein SOT zuzulegen. Auch Schlauchboot ist eine Überlegung, aber da hab ich immer Angst wegen Haken und Gummihaut.
> Hab da aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung und auch nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit mich wo beraten zu lassen.
> ...


Ich hab ein Ding 1T€ und würde ich das nochmal machen? Ich denken nicht.
Wenn du wirklich was vernünftiges haben möchtest und auch noch Neu dazu wirst du wohl noch das 2x oder 3x drauf legen müssen.
Für weniger bekommst du ein Top Schlauchboot mit Emotor und Batterie was am Ende meiner Meinung nach viel Bequemer und angenehmer ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Jahre mit den verschiedesten Schlauchbooten geangelt, keins hatte Schaden durch einen Haken genommen
> Ich persönlich würde ein Schlauchboot einem Kajak immer vorziehen


Du meinst mit Schlauchboot wohl die Gummipellen mit AB, der Kollege hier meint aber wohl ein aufblasbares Kajak?
Mit dem Material hast du schon recht, man muss sich schon Mühe geben in das Hypralon, oder anderes Gewebeverstärktes Material überhaupt einen Haken einzutreiben.
Aber auch wenn dies passiert, bleiben immer noch mindestens zwei der zumeist drei Luftkammern intakt, dieser Auftrieb reicht immer zum "überleben".
Gute Schlauchboot Kajaks wie von Grabner z.B., kosten fast doppelt so viel wie ein herkömmliches SOT.
Von irgendwelchen Unterwasserantrieben wie Paddel und Flossen würde ich auch abraten, zumindest wenn regelmäßig vom Naturufer abgelegt und angelandet wird.
Der normale händische Paddelantrieb ist zudem noch am günstigsten, ein SOT mit Tretantrieb geht preislich erst so ab 1500€ los!
Meine anglerischen Erfahrungen beruhen auf lange Jahre in der Jugend, in verschiedensten Kanus, hauptsächlich allerdings in Kanadiern.
Auf Binnengewässern wäre dies meine erste Wahl (Kanadier), vielleicht noch unterstützt durch einen E-Motor.
In einem solchen Boot braucht man dann auch nicht in Wathosen zu hocken?
Bei etwas Körperbeherschung und bei ruhigen Bedingungen ist auch ein Hinstellen möglich.

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Mai 2021)

In Sachen SOT wäre sicher Sven Halletz n kompetenter Ansprechpartner /Tippgeber - der hat verschiedene im Gebrauch.


----------



## trawar (24. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ein SOT mit Tretantrieb geht preislich erst so ab 1500€ los!











						ExtaSea-Yak 366 Pedal II 1 Personen Sit on Top mit Pedalantrieb hier im Sit-On-Top Kajaks Online-Shop günstig kaufen
					

ExtaSea-Yak 366 Pedal II 1 Personen Sit on Top mit Pedalantrieb ➤ hier im Shop für Sit-On-Top Kajaks von ExtaSea unschlagbar günstig online bestellen ➤ Alle ExtaSea Artikel ab 39€ versandfrei ✓




					www.arts-outdoors.de


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Mai 2021)

Hmmm.... Ein ehrlich geschriebener Zusatztext in Fettschrift im Bezug auf die Qualität... Wenns tatsächlich bloß das Finish ist, bei dem Abstriche gemacht werden müssen - und die technischen Dinge wie Pedale, Lager, Scharniere etc tadellos sind - dann ist das Kajak ne Überlegung wert


----------



## magut (24. Mai 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## trawar (24. Mai 2021)

Kann heute Abend was dazu schreiben.
Habe aber den Vorgänger.


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Sorry komme erst jetzt dazu was zu schreiben.

Das war mein erster Eindruck vor der Ersten Ausfahrt.
Wie es mittlerweile aussieht kommt dann nach den Bildern.

Das Kajak inkl. Tretantrieb kam für 830€ plus 50€ Versand per Spedition zu mir.
Vorweg: Ich kann keine vergleiche zu anderen Herstellern machen da ich keins von diesen aus der Nähe gesehen habe und deren Qualität nicht beurteilen kann.
Vielleicht ist das auch garnicht mal so schlecht, vielleicht auch nicht.
Klar ist aber auch das bei dem Preis irgendwo abstriche gemacht werden müssen.

Bestellt habe ich das Kajak am 13.08.2020, geliefert wurde das ganze in zwei Paketen am 18.08.2020 .
Das erste Paket war das Kajak per Spedition, das zweite Paket beinhaltete unter anderem den Tretantrieb und kam per DpD.
Eine Lieferzeit von Donnerstag auf Dienstag finde ich schon mal Top.

Verpackt war das Kajak schonmal nicht schlecht aber definitiv nicht Greta like.
Von dem Rumpf und dessen Qualität bin ich ehrlich gesagt beeindruckt da ich nach all dem was ich so im Netzt gelesen habe ein Kajak erwartet habe das in der Wandung so dünn ist wie ein Joguhrt Becher, dem is Gott sei dank nicht so.
Der einzige bereich der einwenig nach gibt ist wohl gerade da wo man eventuell stehen würde, zumindest merkt man das wenn man drauf drückt das es dort minimal nachgibt.
Der Rumpf und Kiel, also die Unterseite sind Bretthart und fühlt sich sehr massiv an.
Der Sitz macht einen guten Eindruck und ist in der Längsposition und in der Neigung der Rückenlehne verstellbar.
Das Steuerung des Ruder ist auf der Linkenseite, kann man aber bestimmt auch auf die Rechteseite umbauen zumindest ist da eine Mulde wo das rein passen würde.
Die Seilzüge laufen Butterweich ohne einen widerstand.
Im Paket ist auch ein einfaches zwei geteiltes Paddel und vier Rutenhalter dabei, wo von die vorderen zwei Starports wohl Railblaza kompatibel sein sollen.
Eine Staufach mit einem Stoffeinsatz befindet sich im hinterenteil und ein größeres Staufach vorne das gut gegen eindringendes Wasser abgeschirmt ist und trotzdem noch einen Lenzstopfen hat.
Hinter dem Sitz passt ein rechteckiger Korb mit ca. 60cm x 45cm, Nagelt mich nicht genau auf die Maße fest hatte es nur grob gemessen.

Das mit den Pedalen und der Freiheit der Ferse nach unten habe ich geprüft und werde es wohl erst nach dem Testen auf dem Wasser beurteilen, kann mir aber schon vorstellen das es stören wird.
Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.

Stellt einfach eure Fragen und ich versuche diese so gut es geht zu Beantworten.

























Der Antrieb im Auslieferungszustand gehört eigentlich in den Müll.
Das Kajak bzw. den Antrieb haben noch andere Kollegen und wir haben diesen Zerlegt und für ca. 50€ alle Lager getauscht.
Jetzt läuft das ding fast wie ein Traum, aber da der bei der neuen Serie getauscht wurde ist das wohl eher irrelevant.

Da ich gerne und öfters im stehen Angel habe ich mir Ausleger angebaut um die Kippstabilität zu verbessern.
Die Lenzstopfen müssen drin bleiben, mit mir drauf hat der zu viel Tiefgang so das Wasser da rein kommt.
Das läuft auch wieder ab aber ich möchte nicht immer Nassefüßehaben.
Die Fußfreiheit beim Treten ist nicht so schlimm wie man immer wieder liest, irgendwann stellt man sich darauf ein und läuft ohne Probleme.
Den Rumpf kriegt man wohl bei diversen Herstellern wie Allroundmarin oder Freelure oder wie die heissen.
Aber alle sagen das denen ihre Kajaks von der Materialstärke dicker sind oder anderes Material verwendet wurde.
Gewichtsangaben im Netzt sind aber alle nahezu identisch.
Das schöne an diesem Kajak ist das man wirklich alles aber auch alles bei Aliexpress für ein paar Euro Nachbestellen kann.
Habe schon diverse sachen als ersatz mal Nachbestellt und habe keine 50€ ausgegeben.
Aus das Autodach kriegt man mit der richtigen Technik auch nahezu jedes Kajak.
Die Angebauten Sternaufnahmen sind mit Railblaza kompatibel.
Ich habe mir noch eine Sitzerhöhung gebaut da ich für mein Emfinden einfach zu tief saß.

Das sind so einpaar punkte die mir einfallen, falls noch Fragen sein sollten einfach raus damit.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Mai 2021)

Okay, die Sache mit den Lagern war zu erwarten.... Aber Aufrüstung auf ein brauchbares Level für 50€ + ein wenig Arbeit kann man sich gefallen lassen.
An Ersparnis bleibt ja noch gut was erhalten


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2021)

Mon, also ich bin auch eher in "Fraktion Schlauchboot".
Ich finde Kajakangeln schon extrem teuer.
Allein ein guter Trockenanzug der m.M. nach obligatorisch ist, wenn man nicht nur bei Badewetter raus will, kommt mehrere 100€.
Insgesamt sehe ich Preis-Leistung beim Schlauchi schon deutlich besser gestellt, wobei es halt komplett unterschiedliche Systeme sind und jedes seine Vorteile hat.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Warum ist ein Trockenanzug beim Kajak Obligatorisch und beim Schlauchboot nicht?
Ich habe schonmal den Adler vom Schlauchi gemacht, vom Kajak noch nicht.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2021)

Joar, ist wahrscheinlich ne Frage der persönlichen Risikoeinschätzung wobei ich glaube ich nicht der einzige bin der das so sieht.
Gefühlt ist man dem Wasser irgendwie näher als in nem Schlauchi wo Dich über 40cm Schlauchurchmesser vom Wasser trennen und Dich unheimliche Kippstabilität begleiten.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (25. Mai 2021)

Mir persönlich wäre so ein Kajak einfach zu kippelig
Jedes, noch so kleine Schlauchboot bietet rein vom Gefühl her viel mehr Sicherheit gegen umkippen
Ok, ich habe schon Videos gesehen da wurden richtig dicke Fisch vom Kajak aus gedrillt, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen daran Spaß zu haben wenn ich ständig die Angst im Nacken habe umkippen zu können
Mir wäre die vorhandene Breite eines Kajaks einfach nicht ausreichend um mich in jeder Situation sicher oder wohl zu fühlen
Aber das wird sicher jeder anders empfinden
Natürlich sieht so ein Kajak cooler aus und macht optisch mehr her als ein kleines Schlauchboot, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus wo ich mich cool geben muss


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Ja im Grunde gebe ich dir recht, nur dieses sich zu sicher fühlen kann auch dazu führen das man Leichtsinniger wird.

Wenn man sich mal anschaut was es an Auswahl drüben in den Staaten gibt und wie die dinger Preislich liegen, fällt einem ganz schnell auf das Aufgrund fehlender konkurenz die Preise hier ins unermässliche steigen.
Ich hatte einmal eine Ausfahrt mit einem Kollegen der einen Native watercraft slayer 12.5 fährt.
Klar hat man den Preisunteschied gesehen in der Qualität, Geschwindigkeit, kleine gimmiks im sinne von Ablage Möglichkeiten usw.
Nur dafür Zahle ich nicht 2.500€ mehr, wenn ich schon so viel Geld in die Handnehmen sollte, dann würde ich mir eher ein kleines Boot oder Schlauchboot holen.


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre so ein Kajak einfach zu kippelig
> Jedes, noch so kleine Schlauchboot bietet rein vom Gefühl her viel mehr Sicherheit gegen umkippen


Ja Ich habe mir auch solche sogenannten Outrigger angebaut, das ist unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Ich weiss nicht ob man das Kajak damit noch zum Kentern kriegen kann, wenn muss das schon extrem mutwillig passieren.

So Ähnlich ist es dann.


----------



## Rheinangler (25. Mai 2021)

....ich kann Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten und schreib mal so ein paar Gedanken auf. Ich bin seit 5 Jahren Besitzer eines Hobie Outback Kajaks. 

Gekauft hatte ich es auch, weil ich beim Angeln flexibler sein wollte und mal eben schnell für jedes Gewässer etwas Mobiles parat haben wollte. 

Eingesetzt habe ich mein Kajak nun auch auf unterschiedlichsten Gewässertypen, inkl. der Ostsee - allerdings zu selten. 

Das Angeln vom Kajak macht mir wie erwartet viel Spaß, aber man muss auch Nachteile erkennen und in Kauf nehmen. Nachteile, die ich anfangs in der ersten Euphorie nicht erkannt hatte oder wahr haben wollte.

Ich bin eher ein geselliger Angler und hatte insgeheim gehofft, dass ich auch schnell Gleichgesinnte finden würde - vielleicht sogar einen meiner Angelkollegen begeistern können würde. Das hat sich aber als nicht erfolgreich rausgestellt, auch weil die Anschaffung eines guten Angelkajaks eben doch schnell in die Richtung 3-4000,-€ geht. Da kommt doch einiges an Kosten zusammen und es bleibt nicht bei den Kosten für´s reine Kajak. Besonders sichere Kleidung (Trocki), teure Anbauteile, Echolot, Dachgepäckträger inkl. Bootsträgern, Bootswagen etc.... 

Für mich bedeutet Kajakangeln also immer alleine loszuziehen. Mir war natürlich auch bei der Anschaffung klar, dass man alleine im Kajak sitzen wird, aber wenn denn zumindest 1-2 Kollegen in Reichweite unterwegs sind, fühlt man sich schon sicherer und es ist eben auch geselliger. Gerade auf der Ostsee alleine unterwegs zu sein hinterlässt bei mir manchmal schon ein mulmiges Gefühl. Denn ein Kajak ist auf jeden Fall nicht vergleichbar mit einem Schlauchboot hinsichtlich der Stabilität. Ich bin relativ groß und der Schwerpunkt ist entsprechend höher. 
Man muss sich sehr bewusst bewegen, damit man nicht ins kippen kommt. Das funktioniert - ich bin noch nie beim Angeln gekentert, aber es kommt doch regelmäßiger vor als man vielleicht denkt. Entsprechende Berichte findest Du im Kayak-Angelforum (Sehr empfehlenswert sich da mal einzulesen). 
Der Einstieg / Wiederaufstieg, bei kaltem Wasser und womöglich einsetzender körperlicher Müdigkeit, will gelernt sein. Im Sommer in Badehose und ohne Angelgerödel ist nicht vergleichbar mit typischen Angelsituationen. 
Das Kayakangeln ist also auf jeden Fall mit einem gewissen und höherem Risiko behaftet als "normales" Bootsangeln. Auch bei einsetzendem Wind fühlt man sich im "Boot" sicherer, als auf einem SOT Kajak - vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Gefühl, gekentert bin ich wie gesagt noch nie. Aber auch ein mulmiges Gefühl an Bord ist nicht schön und förderlich für konzentriertes Angeln.

Der Gedanke des "ich fahr mal schnell mit meinem Kajak zum angeln" ist auch nur halbrichtig - denn ganz ohne zeitaufwändige Vor- / Nachbereitung geht das auch nicht. Auto aufrödeln, Gepäck zusammen kramen, das Kajak sicher verzurrt aufladen, mit eingeschränkter Geschwindkeit zum Gewässer fahren, abladen und mit Bootswagen zum Teil weiter entfernte Einlassmöglichkeiten anlaufen, Kajak am Wasser aufrödeln und am Ende eines hoffentlich erfolgreichen Angeltages alles wieder rückwärts. Zeitlicher, aber auch körperlicher Aufwand ist das auch - da sollte man nicht zu romantisch denken. 
Und das Auto ist - inkl. Angelzeugs - immer gut gefüllt mit dem zusätzlichen Kajakzubehör, was zur Folge hat, dass ich das Kajak zum Familienurlaub an die Ostsee nie mit bekomme. Auch das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt.

Ich war beim Kauf meines Kajaks davon ausgegangen, dass ich aufgrund der höheren Flexibilität deutlich häufiger zum Bootsfischen komme. Das ist leider nicht so. 

Nochmal kaufen würde ich das Outback Tretkajak daher nicht - nun habe ich es aber einmal und werde es im Moment auch noch behalten, denn die Art zu angeln macht definitiv viel Spass und auch der Tretantrieb ist gerade für´s Strecke machen super. 
Ich glaube aber, dass ein gutes Schlauchboot viel variabler und auch sicherer einzusetzen ist - ein kleiner Motor ist schnell montiert. Zudem kann man auch ein Schlauchi für 2 Personen noch gut alleine transportieren und nutzen. Zeitlich ist man mit dem Schlauchi genauso schnell auf dem Wasser wie mit dem Kajak. 

Im kommenden Sommer werde ich einen Test aus meinem aufblasbaren Kajak auf der Ostsee machen - sollte das funktionieren, habe ich meine Ostseepaddellösung und werde mich dann auch vom Outback wieder trennen. Ggfls. kommt dann irgendwann noch ein normales Schlauchboot für den reinen, geselligen Angelausflug mit einem Kollegen, bei gutem Wetter, dazu.


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....ich kann Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung berichten und schreib mal so ein paar Gedanken auf. Ich bin seit 5 Jahren Besitzer eines Hobie Outback Kajaks.
> 
> Gekauft hatte ich es auch, weil ich beim Angeln flexibler sein wollte und mal eben schnell für jedes Gewässer etwas Mobiles parat haben wollte.
> 
> ...


Kann ich nur zu 1000% bestätigen.
Angefangen von den Erwartung, Hoffnung und Erfarungen. 
Das ist bei mir 1:1 gleich, ich hatte in meinem ersten Post ja auch schon geschrieben das ich das eventuell auch nicht noch einmal machen würde.
Ich überlege schon das Kajak abzugeben und die Kohle wieder in das Belly zu stecken.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2021)

> Natürlich sieht so ein Kajak cooler aus und macht optisch mehr her als ein kleines Schlauchboot, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus wo ich mich cool geben muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin nämlich auch der Meinung, aus dem Kanu-Alter raus zu sein.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2021)

Gumotex Palava - hab ich seit 2008 in Gebrauch und ist ziehmlich unverwüstlich.
Liegt sehr stabil auf dem Wasser, lässt sich gut Paddeln, ist in 5 Minuten mittels E-pumpe aufgeblasen und ich angel damit wesentlich lieber als vom Belly Boat.. .


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich auch der Meinung, aus dem Kanu-Alter raus zu sein.
> 
> Jürgen


BM ist garnicht mal soweit weg von MG, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser.
Kenne ja jetzt dein Boot


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gumotex Palava - hab ich seit 2008 in Gebrauch und ist ziehmlich unverwüstlich.
> Liegt sehr stabil auf dem Wasser, lässt sich gut Paddeln, ist in 5 Minuten mittels E-pumpe aufgeblasen und ich angel damit wesentlich lieber als vom Belly Boat.. .


Ein Belly habe ich noch behalten da ich noch in einer relativ großen Gruppe immer wieder unterwegs bin, das sind aber alles Bellyboot fahrer und da packe ich das schon mal aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> BM ist garnicht mal soweit weg von MG, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser.
> Kenne ja jetzt dein Boot


Das würde mich freuen, nur werden wir ganz unterschiedliche Reviere befischen.
Bei dir wohl Niederrhein und Niederlande, wo ich mich mangels Führerschein nicht blicken lassen kann.
Ich werde die ersten Testrunden wohl auf der Mosel machen und dann im Sommer, sobald die mich rein lassen, für einige Wochen den Osten unsicher machen.
Im Herbst ist Schweden und am liebsten auch Norwegen aufm Zettel, wenn dies touristisch gehen sollte?

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2021)

Hey wäre bis auf den Osten überall dabei


----------



## magut (26. Mai 2021)

Danke erstmal an alle für die Meinungen und Anregungen.  Ganz herzlichen Dank an "trawar" für den link und den ausführlichen Bericht!!  Hab jetzt echt einiges an pro und Contra . Bin gerade am schaun ob ich mal ein Kajak und Belly testfischen kann. Auch Schlauchi ist eine neue Option.  Lass euch wissen wie es wird
LG 
Mario


----------



## magut (26. Mai 2021)

Frage an die Kajak Fraktion.  Sitzt Ihr mit einem Trockenanzug auf dem Ding oder wie haltet Ihr das mit Kleidung. Wie weit bleibt man Trocken bei halbwegs normalen Bedingungen?
LG
Mario


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Mai 2021)

Ganz normale Klamotten.
Ich werde ja nicht kentern...
Allerdings verwahre ich alles Wichtige in einer wasserdichten Verpackung.


----------



## trawar (27. Mai 2021)

Ich starte immer mit einer Wathose mit langer unterwäsche drunter, es kann schonmal kalt werden.
Im Sommer wenn es im laufe des Tagees zu warm wird, dann ziehe ich die sachen irgendwo am Ufer aus und paddel mit einer Kurzenhose weiter.
Rettungsweste ist selbstverständlich die habe ich immer an, sowohl sommer als auch winter.
Zusätzlich muss ich gestehen, ich bin nie alleine an einem Gewässer unterwegs wo keine Menschen in der Nähe sind.
Mein Vereinssee ist ein altes Baggerloch und da sind immer Menschen oder andere Angler in der Nähe.
Safety first deiner Familie zu liebe!


----------



## Rheinangler (27. Mai 2021)

Ich mache meine Kajakbekleidung von der Jahreszeit und damit von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. Alles was nicht "Badetemperatur" ist, bedeutet für mich zwingend Trockenanzug und Fleeceunterbekleidung. Im Sommer sind normale Klamotten und Schwimmweste ausreichend. 

Zu glauben "man kentert ja nicht" hat schon den einen oder anderen betrogen - auch tödlich betrogen. 

Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe - lest Euch bitte im Kajak-Angelforum in das Thema Sicherheit ein. Da gibts auch "Kenterberichte" und dann überlegt Ihr Euch sehr gut, was, wann anzuziehen ist. Eine aufgrund einer unfreiwilligen Kenterung vollgelaufene Wathose (z.B.) wuchtet keiner mal eben mit auf´s SOT und bei kalten Temperaturen und Angelequipment an Bord wird die Zeit für Experimente schnell sehr knapp. Auch dazu gibt´s einen Bericht und ein Video von einer echten Kenterung und der Not mit voller, runter gerutschter Wathose wieder an Bord zu klettern. Das hat meine ich mindestens 5 Minuten gedauert und der Kollege hat richtig Schwein gehabt, dass er nicht seinen eigenen Tod mit Bild und Ton dokumentiert hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Zu glauben "man kentert ja nicht" hat schon den einen oder anderen betrogen - auch tödlich betrogen.



Klar, das stimmt schon, aber zum Einen bin ich bloß bei Badewetter unterwegs, und zum Andern bin ich ein recht guter Schwimmer der sein halbes Leben auf dem Wasser verbracht hat.
Bei mir ist Kentern immer fest eingeplant.. .
Da gebe ich wohl ein schlechtes Beispiel...
Sorry!
Sicherheit sollte wirklich IMMER erste Priorität haben!


----------



## trawar (27. Mai 2021)

Ich male mir immer das worstcase senario aus, du stehst und angelst verlierst das Gleichgewicht fällst und stößt dich mit dem Kopf am Kajak und bist weggetreten.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> verlierst das Gleichgewicht fällst und stößt dich mit dem Kopf am Kajak


Ein Vorteil von Gummibooten den ich noch garnicht bedacht habe....


----------



## magut (29. September 2021)

Zwischenstand:  Belly fällt mal raus, war nicht das was ich mir erwartet hab. Strecke machen ist mir damit zu mühsam ohne Motor. Und die ganze Zeit die Füße im Wasser mag ich persönlich auch nicht so. Aber Hauptgrund ist die Strecke. 

Kajak und Schlauchi stehen jetzt noch aus, aber wegen Gipshand bis Mitte November geht derzeit gar nix. (Bizepssehnenriss)


----------



## trawar (29. September 2021)

Bei mir steht das Kajak mittlerweile mehr rum als es im Einsatz ist, dafür nutze ich das Belly umso mehr.
Mit Motor und einer vernünftigen Batterie kann man schon Ordentlich Strecke machen,


----------



## magut (29. September 2021)

Motor Und Batterie fällt leider an meinen meisten Gewässern weg, da nicht elaubt :-(


----------



## bobbl (30. September 2021)

Kajak angeln macht unglaublich Spaß. Ich bin da sehr einfach unterwegs. Aufblasbares kajak mit Paddel. Ist natürlich nicht annähernd so komfortabel wie ein Treter, aber es geht trotzdem.
Das ganze Gerödel passt auch in einen riesigen Rucksack.


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Aufblasbares kajak mit Paddel.


Welches Modell verwendest Du?


----------



## magut (1. Oktober 2021)

Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter bzw. die Marke?









						Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Herrnburg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## pulpot (1. Oktober 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Kajak angeln macht unglaublich Spaß. Ich bin da sehr einfach unterwegs. Aufblasbares kajak mit Paddel. Ist natürlich nicht annähernd so komfortabel wie ein Treter, aber es geht trotzdem.
> Das ganze Gerödel passt auch in einen riesigen Rucksack.


Kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich angel seit 2 Jahren im Sommerurlaub in Kroatien vom Kajak (SG Highrider Kayak) und finde es einfach nur schön, solange die Wellen nicht brechen (keine weiße Schaumkrone bilden) ist das Kajak stabil genug zum Angeln, ob ich das Geschaukel selber aushalte hängt von meiner Tagesform ab. Wenn nicht, gehe ich weiter unter Land. Ich paddel aber nie weiter als ein paar hundert Meter raus, trotzdem fange ich damit sehr viel besser.

Das Gerödel (einschließlich Anker, Schwimmweste und div. Seile) sind bei mir ein aufgearbeiteter Seesack der holändischen Armee und eine Tasche (etwa 50x25x25cm) für die Sitzbänke und den Einlegeboden.


----------



## magut (1. Oktober 2021)

diese Kombi (Luft/Kajak)   hatte ich eigentlich noch gar nicht am Radar !!
Ich liebe dieses Forum  wieder was zum suchen im Netz


----------

